# Passer d'adresses email Excel à des adresses dans Mail



## TheBald (28 Novembre 2014)

Hello

J'ai un tableau avec une liste d'adresses Excel (une adresse par ligne). 
je veux envoyer un mail à toutes ces adresses. J'utilise l'appli MAIL
J'ai trouvé des posts sur ce forum, mais pas réponse à mon pb. 
j'ai essayé d'importer mon fichier dans "Contacts", en faisant, à partir de Contact, fichier/importer, mais il ne reconnait pas Excel 
Si je fais un copier / coller de la colonne des adresses mail dans le A: de MAIL, les adresses apparaissent mais sans être séparées par des ";" (sur Outlook, je crois que le ";" apparait automatiquement)


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2014)

il faut extraire les emails du texte ou base de données etc 
et il y a divers outils pour ca

un gratuit  parmi d'autres
MailFind for Mac | MacUpdate


----------



## TheBald (28 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> il faut extraire les emails du texte ou base de données etc
> et il y a divers outils pour ca
> 
> un gratuit  parmi d'autres
> MailFind for Mac | MacUpdate



Je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner. Je l'ai téléchargé. Il demande à glisser le fichier avec les adresses dans la fenêtre MailFind. Mais il "refuse" le fichier. J'ai alors essayé de transférer les données dans MailFind par la fonctionnalité MailFind File/Open. Mais là, il plante et je dois "forcer à quitter"


----------



## Aliboron (28 Novembre 2014)

TheBald a dit:


> J'ai un tableau avec une liste d'adresses Excel (une adresse par ligne). je veux envoyer un mail à toutes ces adresses. J'utilise l'appli Mail.
> J'ai trouvé des posts sur ce forum, mais pas réponse à mon pb.


La plupart des solutions dans un cas comme celui-là (et on n'en manque pas) passent par un import au format .csv qu'on peut tout à fait obtenir depuis Excel. Il faut aller dans "Fichier" > "Enregistrer sous" et choisir le format .csv.

La grande subtilité, c'est que les Américains (et donc la quasi-totalité des outils informatiques) utilisent le point comme séparateur décimal et donc se servent de la virgule comme séparateur de champs (d'ou le nom CSV, le C étant l'initiale de Comma). Problème, une bonne partie du monde se sert de la virgule comme séparateur décimal et c'est donc le point-virgule qui sert de séparateur de champs (comme tu as apparemment pu l'observer). Le contournement, dans ce genre de situations est assez simple, puisqu'il suffit d'ouvrir le document dans un éditeur de texte basique et de replacer les points-virgules par des virgules et basta.

Autre subtilité si j'en crois ta description, tu as une adresse par ligne. Donc les adresses seront séparées non pas par des points-virules mais par des retours-chariot. Le contournement est évidemment similaire, puisqu'il faut cette fois remplacer ces retours-chariot par des virgules...


----------



## TheBald (17 Décembre 2014)

J'arrive facilement à extraire les adresses de mon fichier Excel dans un fichier texte, en faisant "enregistrer sous" en format texte.  Quand je fais un "enregistrer sous" en format CSV, j'ai exactement le même tableau Excel. Mail Find ne plante plus, mais ne fait que changer le format en texte. A aucun moment, je n'arrive à transformer le fichier en une liste d'email séparés par une ",". Si je mets moi-même les ",", ça va me prendre des heures 



Aliboron a dit:


> La plupart des solutions dans un cas comme celui-là (et on n'en manque pas) passent par un import au format .csv qu'on peut tout à fait obtenir depuis Excel. Il faut aller dans "Fichier" > "Enregistrer sous" et choisir le format .csv.
> 
> La grande subtilité, c'est que les Américains (et donc la quasi-totalité des outils informatiques) utilisent le point comme séparateur décimal et donc se servent de la virgule comme séparateur de champs (d'ou le nom CSV, le C étant l'initiale de Comma). Problème, une bonne partie du monde se sert de la virgule comme séparateur décimal et c'est donc le point-virgule qui sert de séparateur de champs (comme tu as apparemment pu l'observer). Le contournement, dans ce genre de situations est assez simple, puisqu'il suffit d'ouvrir le document dans un éditeur de texte basique et de replacer les points-virgules par des virgules et basta.
> 
> Autre subtilité si j'en crois ta description, tu as une adresse par ligne. Donc les adresses seront séparées non pas par des points-virules mais par des retours-chariot. Le contournement est évidemment similaire, puisqu'il faut cette fois remplacer ces retours-chariot par des virgules...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------

En fait, quand je fais enregistrer sous en format CSV, j'ai deux options : "CSV (MS-DOS)" et "CSV "Windows". Or, je suis sur Mac ! Mai il n'y a rien pour un environnement Mac. Comment faire  ? 



TheBald a dit:


> Hello
> 
> J'ai un tableau avec une liste d'adresses Excel (une adresse par ligne).
> je veux envoyer un mail à toutes ces adresses. J'utilise l'appli MAIL
> ...


----------



## Aliboron (17 Décembre 2014)

TheBald a dit:


> A aucun moment, je n'arrive à transformer le fichier en une liste d'email séparés par une ",". Si je mets moi-même les ",", ça va me prendre des heures


Tu n'as jamais essayé le "Rechercher" > "Remplacer" >"Tout remplacer" (par exemple dans TextEdit, ou dans Word, ou dans) ? Tu verras, c'est bien pratique pour ce genre d'opérations


----------

